# LeMond Revolution trainer with Campy 11-speed cassette



## OffTheMark (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I currently ride an 11-speed 11-25 SuperRecord cassette. I am seriously considering the Lemond Revolution with Campy adaptor but I have a few questions:

1) How smooth is the shifting with the adaptor?
2) How practical would it be to swap the cassette back and forth from the wheel to trainer? Is it fast and easy? Will it cause undue wear and tear switching back and forth?
3) If I decide to buy a cassette are there cheaper non-Campy options (like Miche) or would I be better off with say a Chorus 11-speed cassette?

TIA,
Mark


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Taking the cassette on and off the wheel is not wise.

A little google search brought up this:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CC0Q8wIwAw#


----------

